
OpenBSD 6.5 Released - beefhash
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-announce&m=155611207805565&w=2
======
lixtra
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19738120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19738120)

